# Is it safe to use Listerine mouthwash while BF?



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Because of it's alcohol content?


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

it's generally considered safe to drink a beer while breastfeeding, I think the tiny amount of alcohol in mouthwash is perfectly safe (tiny amount that ends up in your bloodstream, assuming you're swishing with it n]and not drinking it)


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marissamom*
> 
> it's generally considered safe to drink a beer while breastfeeding, I think the tiny amount of alcohol in mouthwash is perfectly safe (tiny amount that ends up in your bloodstream, assuming you're swishing with it n]and not drinking it)


Thank you!!!!


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

I just read this thread and your other one about cilantro!!! I'm sorry not to poke fun but LOL







.....Don't worry so much, mama!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh lord I hope so. I drank several beers, several times. My line of thought is that if you are sober enough to drive a car, you are sober enough to nurse. If you are really worried, Walgreens sells breastmilk test strips for alcohol. They are SUPER sensitive. I think you only have to have a BAL of .03 to get negative result. That is cough syrup amount.


----------



## MsFortune (Dec 5, 2010)

I would not chug it or drink it in large quantities - pregnant or not.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL thanks ladies, you guys made me feel better!!!


----------

